
Safari Crashing for Both iOS and Mac Users, Fixes Identified - ea016
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/01/27/safari-crashing-how-to-fix/
======
cvarjas
Clearing history and website data resolved this problem as well. However all
open tabs will be closed.

~~~
J-dawg
That didn't fix it for me, every time I tap the address bar it crashes

